# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  حديث جديد لبرنامج السكايب لجوالات الاندرويد ودعم مكالمات الفيديو لمجموعة هواتف جديدة

## mohamed73

*تحديث جديد لبرنامج السكايب لجوالات الاندرويد ودعم مكالمات الفيديو لمجموعة هواتف جديدة* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] طرحت شركة سكايب اليوم تحديث جديد ومهم لبرنامج السكايب النسخ الخاصة  بنظام الأندرويد وفي هذا التحديث سيتيح لك مشاركة الصور والفيديو والملفات  في برنامج السكايب كما تم تحسين جودة الفيديو وتحديدا للأجهزه التي تحمل  المعالج Tegra 2 .. وقامت أيضاً شركة سكايب بإضافة المزيد من الأجهزه التي  تدعم مكالمات الفيديو الآن .   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  تستطيع تحميل التحديث من الماركت   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## takopine

جــزاك اللــه خيـــــرا

----------


## lazharjed

merci

----------


## Aimaqi

مشكور

----------


## جمال شعيب

شكرا الله يبارك فيك

----------


## machit

شكرا جزيلا للبرنامج الاكثر من رائع

----------


## aghroom

شكرا جزيلا واصل تميزك

----------


## salah2008

مشكووووووررر

----------

